# Vintage Camera or Camera Lenses



## ishlibidish (May 22, 2013)

Hi, I've been wondering where can i buy vintage camera lenses here in dubai. I've been going around and couldn't find any...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

try Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

but don't be surprised if you don't find any, anywhere.


----------



## aon4f1 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Leotax S*

Hi Ishlibidish I am Nestor here in the Philippines if you are interested in
A rare 60 year old Range finder Camera Leotax S with SIMLAR 50mm f/1.5 Tokyo Optical no.151036
Leotax Among the most beautiful copies Leica one of the rare model produced by Showa Optical maker of Leotax only around 800 produced
email me at aon4f1 thats a gmail address


----------

